# Books for Beginners



## beala (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm pretty much a complete beginner when it comes to the darkroom and I've been looking for some books that explain the basics of the black and white process. I've seen the Ansel Adams books The Negative and The Print occasionally recommended, but they're pretty old so I was wondering if they are still relevant. If not, do you have any other recommendations? Essentially, I'm looking for a B&W Photography 101 textbook. Thanks!


----------



## ann (Jul 31, 2009)

check out Horenstein  "Black and White Photography A Basic Manual"


----------



## Torus34 (Jul 31, 2009)

There's a series of articles on b&w, including darkroom stuff, on this forum.  It's basic 'cookbook'.

I have some small acquaintance with the articles and will be pleased to answer any questions you might have about them.  You can PM me if you wish.


----------



## christopher walrath (Jul 31, 2009)

First, the information as to the physics and the processes in 'The Negative' and 'The Print' are still very much relevant.  The recipes and the film, though perhaps not the most current, are great as a resource.  These are on my shelf.  I have numerous thomes as well, including the big yellow Kodak 'Into Your Darkroom'.  There are forums here with good information.  You might also (not to detract from TPF) check out APUG.org as well.  Many forums and thousands of prcationers are members.  I have also begun a Beginner's Series on the magazine (link in my sig) and the July Issue has a B&W processing article.  The August Issue, which I hope to have out this weekend (a bit overdue) will have an article relating to enlarging/printing.

And, of course, feel free to ask any old question you see fit right here and we'll do our best.

Welcome to the darkside.


----------



## beala (Aug 1, 2009)

ann said:


> check out Horenstein  "Black and White Photography A Basic Manual"


I'll definitely give this a look. Do you know if there's a big difference between editions? I can get older editions for $1 + s/h but I don't want to waste my money if it's too out of date. Thanks!



christopher walrath said:


> First, the information as to the physics and the processes in 'The Negative' and 'The Print' are still very much relevant.  The recipes and the film, though perhaps not the most current, are great as a resource.  These are on my shelf.  I have numerous thomes as well, including the big yellow Kodak 'Into Your Darkroom'.  There are forums here with good information.  You might also (not to detract from TPF) check out APUG.org as well.  Many forums and thousands of prcationers are members.  I have also begun a Beginner's Series on the magazine (link in my sig) and the July Issue has a B&W processing article.  The August Issue, which I hope to have out this weekend (a bit overdue) will have an article relating to enlarging/printing.
> 
> And, of course, feel free to ask any old question you see fit right here and we'll do our best.
> 
> Welcome to the darkside.


Ok, good to know. I'll probably order them soon. Do you know if there's a big difference between editions? As with the other book, I can get older editions for $1+s/h.

Also, thanks for the link to apug. I've been having a lot of fun browsing the portfolios. There's some really inspiring stuff in there. It's incredible what an experienced photag can do with b/w!

I'll definitely give your magazine a look too! Thanks!


----------

